# cold day good fishing



## mjfishin (Oct 4, 2007)

Got a new camera for Christmas and will probably be posting this way from now on.

http://www.worldfishingnetwork.com/videos/channels/members/redfish-in-winter-pensacola-fl-55165.aspx


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*good report*

nice mess of redfish. Generally speaking , where were you?


----------



## mjfishin (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry I can't divulge that info, some people know where it is, but it's one of my go to holes. I can say that it's only from 6 inches to 2 feet deep, water temp was in the high forties to low fifties, air temp was just fricken cold. I went there last week and caught a few more along with a couple 5 lb hybrids.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice to take the time & post that...wind was really blowing i see also!:yes:


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

That was a fun report, thanks for the post! Looks cold enough for a penquin!


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

If you do not want your location revealed, then your video needs to be edited before you make it public. I can tell you within 100 yards where you were by just looking at the background instead of the action. Good action for a cold windy day.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Great report and good to se the Bass biting as well...

KsB


----------



## mjfishin (Oct 4, 2007)

like I said some people will know where this is, not like its a secret. If ya know where it is then good luck and have fun.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

whyworry said:


> If you do not want your location revealed, then your video needs to be edited before you make it public. I can tell you within 100 yards where you were by just looking at the background instead of the action. Good action for a cold windy day.


DumbASS comment!


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you sir, please take note of the dried up mistletoe hanging from my center rear beltloop.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree Bay Pirate:thumbsup:


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

Take a number Flathead.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

look yworry

the guy made a great post and video and u crapped on it.

this is why guys stopped posting

:thumbdown:


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

Come on BP -he said he did not want to divulge the location and I simply pointed out to him that he had inadvertently done so. I was never critical of his content or presentation, and I certainly agree it was well done.

Captain Wes has in the past, obliterated background in his pics to keep from revealing locations. I also frequent a national bass fishing forum where it is common practice by professional guides to delete ALL identifiable background features, such as bridges, power plants, business and residence structures, and boathouses in pic and release photos.

Have a nice day.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

whyworry

maybe next time you could send him a PM?


----------



## nogoodatit (Dec 28, 2010)

this is why I enjoy reading this forum. A bunch of guys who love to fish, get away from the wife and fussy kids for a while. great comments from everyone. that mistletoe thing was pretty funny but really...great video and all. lets enjoy life and nature. Sorry if I'm out of line.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Or you could post like this>>>
Behold the truth ..


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

great job 

jack


----------

